# Scored another UMBRIFERUM woohoo!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I went from scouring the planet for an Umbee, to suddenly having two now. I just picked up today this 7 inch male(?) ultra rare green umbriferum from a local guy on PFURY. G'ALL DAMMED if I can't remember his PFURY name! But thankyou! Helluva nice guy. 
His colors are a little washed out right now, but here he is:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Definatly a bit washed out, but you can see the distinctive _Caquita_ body to it.

Awsome pick up, I see some super potential.


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> I went from scouring the planet for an Umbee, to suddenly having two now. I just picked up today this 7 inch male(?) ultra rare green umbriferum from a local guy on PFURY. G'ALL DAMMED if I can't remember his PFURY name! But thankyou! Helluva nice guy.
> His colors are a little washed out right now, but here he is:


Nice fish u have serra,hope hes not with daddy dovii







why are these fish and festaes so rare and noooooooooooobody carries them.is the other one female?if so,let them do they thang then hit me so i can get me 1,then flood the members with one cuz im sure quite few people are lookin for one of those.but imma say this one thing "thank youuuuuuu for my dovii"again again again thanks man.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Definatly a bit washed out, but you can see the distinctive _Caquita_ body to it.
> 
> Awsome pick up, I see some super potential.


Sure can. Chubby, well fed little bugger. Thanks Tibs.



> Nice fish u have serra,hope hes not with daddy dovii why are these fish and festaes so rare and noooooooooooobody carries them.is the other one female?if so,let them do they thang then hit me so i can get me 1,then flood the members with one cuz im sure quite few people are lookin for one of those.but imma say this one thing "thank youuuuuuu for my dovii"again again again thanks man.


Nope. Daddy dovii lives alone for good reasons.







Festaes rare? How many do you want?








As far as male or female, I really don't know and I have a feeling I won't know for awhile yet. The previous owner seems to think this one is a male and he knows his umbees better than me. The thought of breeding umbees....$$







$$ Too much to ask!

And thank youuuuu for getting them off my hands!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Badass sir-Congrats on your new addition!!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats, so that's a "Panama Green"? I've never really seen one, knew aquamojo had them, but think that's what it is if it's 7" and no speckling.

If anyone had a large male blue umbie I think I'd give upwards of 1k for it and that's a steal..



CASH said:


> why are these fish and festaes so rare and noooooooooooobody carries them.


As said festae in general aren't rare, it's all about lfs/the demand they see and location. Umbie's are rare because only capitive bred are available, no one ever sex's the juveniles because for some reason there's always way more females than males in a batch of fry.. Or that's the feeling I get when you can by 20 fry and get no males.. And even Rapps can sex every other fish he sells but when it comes to Umbie's he sells them all as "chunky grow outs"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> GT45FD3S Yesterday, 04:46 PM Post #6|
> 
> Congrats, so that's a "Panama Green"? I've never really seen one, knew aquamojo had them, but think that's what it is if it's 7" and no speckling.
> 
> If anyone had a large male blue umbie I think I'd give upwards of 1k for it and that's a steal..


A Panama Green is what I was told, yes. I've never seen one either. In fact, if it was in an LFS I probably would have walked right past it.

My other umbee is a blue, and I'm not holding my breath but, the colors that are starting to show makes me think male also. It went from drab to pretty in a matter of a couple of weeks. We'll see.

Thanks all.


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> why are these fish and festaes so rare and noooooooooooobody carries them.


As said festae in general aren't rare, it's all about lfs/the demand they see and location. Umbie's are rare because only capitive bred are available, no one ever sex's the juveniles because for some reason there's always way more females than males in a batch of fry.. Or that's the feeling I get when you can by 20 fry and get no males.. And even Rapps can sex every other fish he sells but when it comes to Umbie's he sells them all as "chunky grow outs"
[/quote]
If you contact Jeff directly, he can sex them for you. I got one from him that was not on the list at 4-4.5 . The price is a lot higher, but worth it. That umbee does see washed out as mine has ton of color to him now.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

john2798 said:


> If you contact Jeff directly, he can sex them for you. I got one from him that was not on the list at 4-4.5 . The price is a lot higher, but worth it. That umbee does see washed out as mine has ton of color to him now.


Found that out for myself, he had two sexed males listed the other day. I saw them 2 minutes after he posted them. I bought one of them, his color is kinda washed out/not really developed yet and only about 3" but jeff assured me he vented it so we'll see.

So I correct myself, jeff can vent these I guess. I'm guessing he just rarely gets males so that's why they're not posted/doesn't have more of them.

John, and Serrapygo feel free to post your pics/add any observation info of your umbies in the profile for umbie in the profile section. I had some pics in the profile but they got removed by accident, could always use more pics and I'll add some pics of my new one as soon as I get some. Actually I need to get pics of all of my fish.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> If you contact Jeff directly, he can sex them for you. I got one from him that was not on the list at 4-4.5 . The price is a lot higher, but worth it. That umbee does see washed out as mine has ton of color to him now.


Found that out for myself, he had two sexed males listed the other day. I saw them 2 minutes after he posted them. I bought one of them, his color is kinda washed out/not really developed yet and only about 3" but jeff assured me he vented it so we'll see.

So I correct myself, jeff can vent these I guess. I'm guessing he just rarely gets males so that's why they're not posted/doesn't have more of them.

John, and Serrapygo feel free to post your pics/add any observation info of your umbies in the profile for umbie in the profile section. I had some pics in the profile but they got removed by accident, could always use more pics and I'll add some pics of my new one as soon as I get some. Actually I need to get pics of all of my fish.
[/quote]
Vent a fish? I'll go by the 'wait and see' process. My intuition tells me female, but the guy who sold him to me leans towards male, he would know better than me since I'm pretty much a newbie to these fish. Feel free to use my pics for a profile though.


----------

